# bugatti boost psi?



## craccusMKIV (May 5, 2008)

How much boost pressure does the bugatti run? 1mil? 2 mil? psi


----------



## vDUBnGTI (Aug 30, 2006)

probly like 6 lbs


----------



## trev0006vw (Jun 30, 2008)

6 psi is very low, wow


----------



## SoNgMaN (Feb 25, 2004)

you mean there is no boost gauge in them?


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: (SoNgMaN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoNgMaN* »_you mean there is no boost gauge in them?

Is there a stock boost gauge in your GTI..








but really, the boost is up to 18psi, (if that is spike or held I don't know.. thats just what I had read.. )
my guess is like the new MKV's, we run 13-14psi, but by redline its tapered off to like 10, they probably run 18psi tapering to 14 or so. 
basically its a 8L w16, so every 2L has a turbo, imagine your chipped (18psi) MKV, 250hp, 280ft/lbs (x4 1000hp, 1120ft/lbs, sound familiar?)


----------



## Gracefulfury (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: (trev0006vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trev0006vw* »_6 psi is very low, wow

6 lbs isnt low, drag cars run only a few lbs of boost as well, you dont need many pounds of snail to rock some high numbers on a huge engine like that


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

PSI is actually a fairly irrelivant number.. you can have a car that runs 14PSI that will crush a car with 20PSI. its all about the turbo's efficiency.. Airflow is the deciding factor, PSI is just an easier number to throw around.


----------



## krenar (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*

Car and Driver, november 2005 article says that it boosts 15.8psi. Wich i think is normal for factory sport cars.


----------



## GLiwant a vr6 (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShadowGLI* »_
Is there a stock boost gauge in your GTI..










is the GTi like a million $$$ ... NO!


----------



## frankcarparts11 (Feb 19, 2009)

Something like 6 lbs


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: (GLiwant a vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLiwant a vr6* »_
is the GTi like a million $$$ ... NO!

haha no, but its still a VW, and they like the "clean" look. People buying a veyron are buying a sports car, not a daily driver they want to turn into a sports car. In stock form, you don't need a boost gauge.. 
Also you will never ever own one so does it really matter at the end of the day..haha








Also as noted above, boost was noted in car and driver at 15.8psi, 6psi is what you run a boosted NA motor at, not a 1000hp super car.. its basically 4 gti motors all plopped together.


----------

